# Any Dev's Interested?



## TampaBayTbolt (Jul 13, 2011)

I was wondering if they are any dev's willing to cook this in and make it stable and functional for the tb?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1220695


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Works fine with OMFGB but not really impressed.


----------



## TampaBayTbolt (Jul 13, 2011)

What's wrong with it? I'm not being an ass, I haven't used it. I don't believe in running ui's that aren't cooked in after bad experiences in the past.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Umm, just to throw this out there. I'm pretty sure that MIUI is closed-source, so I don't think people can actually cook their code or apps in without the MIUI dev's express permission. I could be wrong, but I know that's the case with most of their code.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

TampaBayTbolt said:


> What's wrong with it? I'm not being an ass, I haven't used it. I don't believe in running ui's that aren't cooked in after bad experiences in the past.


Nothing really wrong with it just more impressed with other launchers out there. I don't have an iphone for a reason =P.

And HalosGhost this is just a Launcher replacement built off of a free Launcher so I don't see why baking anything into it would be a problem.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> And HalosGhost this is just a Launcher replacement built off of a free Launcher so I don't see why baking anything into it would be a problem.


miketoasty, ahh, I didn't realize this was just a clone. But even so, free doesn't mean open-source. Having said that, if this launcher is open-source, then sure, a dev certainly could bake it in without issue. But I am unfamiliar with this launcher, so I don't have the knowledge to say one way or the other.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Sure, I'll cook together a special edition of eaton for you if you like.


----------



## TampaBayTbolt (Jul 13, 2011)

Grand Prix said:


> Sure, I'll cook together a special edition of eaton for you if you like.


I would be very interested in a nice stable rom with this home interface. Thanks man.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

I will get started.


----------

